# Racecraft Fabrication 16v ITB manifold



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Jim does absolutely amazing work. Can't wait to get this motor running.
I have to work something out with the spacing on the 3rd throttle body, because I don't have the stock linkage, but I'll figure something out.


----------



## JROO-VW (Apr 9, 2001)

would these fit a set of weber carbs? i'm curious since there has been so many problems with the included manifolds...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Racecraft Fabrication 16v ITB manifold (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_Jim does absolutely amazing work.

That he most certainly does!
By far one of the best fabricators in this industry and I can count them on 1 hand with a couple of fingers to spare.
FWIW Jim built me all of my ITB manifolds and the quality was bar none.I cant speak for your manifold Alex but I can only imagine that Jim hand ported and polished the inside of the runners.He really goes that extra mile and I can not wait for the day that Jim does this full time.







for Burlew









_Quote, originally posted by *JROO-VW* »_would these fit a set of weber carbs? i'm curious since there has been so many problems with the included manifolds...

No these are flanged for Yamaha (Toyota 4A-GE) individual throttle bodies.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Racecraft Fabrication 16v ITB manifold (INA)*

I agree, Jim does first rate work.
My 4A-GE mani is fantastic! Waiting on my head from Jarod to mount this whole deal together. Should make great noises together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Racecraft Fabrication 16v ITB manifold (Fast929)*

That is beautiful work. Wish I had the skills to make stuff like that.


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Racecraft Fabrication 16v ITB manifold (evil-e)*

fantastic! what great craftsmanship.


----------



## bigslimvw (Jun 17, 2009)

Does Racecraft Fabrication make intake manifolds for dual weber 40s?


----------



## veedubman91 (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (bigslimvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigslimvw* »_Does Racecraft Fabrication make intake manifolds for dual weber 40s?

send him a message and ask him. i was just at his shop yesterday and i must say my jaw was on the floor looking around the shop. i saw some really nice parts


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (veedubman91)*

Is there a contact for this company? Racecraft??? i seen there website before and now i cant find anything on the web. or did they go under?


----------



## PintSized (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

send an im to zornig on here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (PintSized)*

another http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for zornig


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffs vw* »_Is there a contact for this company? Racecraft??? i seen there website before and now i cant find anything on the web. or did they go under?









He is still around; just having the website done over.
Pretty sure VWVortex took his IM's away here...
so shoot him an email if you haven't received a response.


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

Man, that looks clean!


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (Breadfan5968)*

ive tried sending him a message and know response. any other way to reach Jim?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

I will drop him a message for you...


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

Im still wishing this guy would call me or pm me. i really need some stuff done but cant seem to get him to respond to my email. if anyone knows him can you have him pm me please. Thanks


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

Beautiful manifold... Wish someone could answer if they do a weber manifold...


----------



## Usualsuspekt (Dec 11, 2008)

Anybody got a link to Racecraft's page? I'm not having any luck :banghead:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I think the site is down.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.rossmachineracing.com/16vintake.html


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Svedka said:


> http://www.rossmachineracing.com/16vintake.html


NVM that's ross


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

Pretty sure email will still be your best for an initial contact.
His screen name is Zornig on this site...


----------



## Usualsuspekt (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks :thumbup: Looks like an ITB 16V build for me this winter


----------



## sebastian kach (Feb 18, 2010)

googled them but got a lot of racecraft fabrications. Where is this one located?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

He is down in Southern NJ and does not have a website anymore.

Jim, if you want a new website just let me know. :beer:


----------



## sebastian kach (Feb 18, 2010)

How do we get in touch with him?


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

Just send me a PM


----------

